# New Tax ID



## Herbie Lorona (Oct 3, 2012)

My Dr. decided to join up with a group of about 4 other Dr.'s. They established a new tax id. I guess they will all be working in there original locations but all be billing using this new tax id. So I am taking it that we are still our same clinic name but we will be billing with this new tax id name. Is that possible? So the service location is going to stay exactly the same but the billing info is going to be the new name and location address. Also the new location is going to have an imaging center (CT, X-Ray, Ultrasound) that they will be doing and using this same new tax id. Is that something that can even be done? Im getting a little confused because all these Dr.'s are contracted already with most of the insurance but this is under the old tax id. Do they need to do a new contracting or do they just have to update there current info?


----------



## meg0630 (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, you have to have the new Tax ID added to all contracts or they will be processing that new Tax ID as out of network. Most insurances will just add the new Tax ID to the current contract, but some of them may ask for new contracts. I would contact each insurance company and find out what each of them require for the new Tax ID to get on board.


----------



## raye5365@gmail.com (Feb 3, 2018)

*Tax id*

What is the new tax id


----------



## CMITCHELL510 (Feb 4, 2018)

Yes, you will need new contracts with new tax id & NPI.  The information of the new group will need to be reported in the new contract, as well.


----------

